# Tunnels & Trolls Deluxe



## mach1.9pants (Jan 4, 2013)

ALmost like Gygax and Arneson getting together with some of the other originals to do DnD Next! Yep the latest version of TnT is kickstarting here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/994700393/deluxe-tunnels-and-trolls

The basics: 28$ softcover, 60$ hardcover and 250 for limited edition. It is already at 19.5 of 25k so it looks like it will fund, 32 days to go


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 5, 2013)

31 days to go and just shy of 4 grand _over_ what they wanted. Good on them. I had a lot of fun with 5th ed, playing many of their solo adventures. Never did get to play with others though.


----------



## techno (Jan 6, 2013)

Played a huge amount of T&T back in the days when my parents took my D&D books away because they might be Satanic. I assured them that T&T was a TOTALLY different game. T&T really is a simple, great, flexible, rules-light RPG.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 6, 2013)

I have never played this, but I enjoyed reading the trap books way way back in the day.

Glad to see it is still around.


----------



## Dodgy Farmer (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally played the Goblin Lake demo game a couple months ago.  I used to go to the Flying Buffalo store in Tempe, AZ to get my Squad Leader fix.  Never picked up T&T though.  Had a whole glove compartment full of "Buffalo Chip" coupons.

Invested in the $60 Kickstarter level.  I've got a few decades to make-up for.


----------



## glenrm (Jan 6, 2013)

Never played T&T but I backed this one as you get the PDF for only $14 and it is great to see a Pen and Paper surge on Kickstarter.


----------

